# Baut euch ein eigenes Whiteboard mit der Wiimote



## Alexander Groß (12. Dezember 2007)

Wer braucht da noch ein Wacom ? 

http://gonintendo.com/?p=31272


Alex


----------



## ShadowMan (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Genauigkeit des Trackings ist wirklich beeindruckend. Lediglich die Druckstufen fehlen um das Wacom ersetzen zu können. 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Florian_Rachor (14. Dezember 2007)

Hammer, mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Das ist echt total lässig, ich denke als Ersatz für ein WACOM taugt das nicht, aber für Unis etc. wär das echt der Hammer . Der Prof kann direkt in seine PP Folien rein kritzlen, cooler geht nicht.


----------

